# will he be ok



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

My lawn mower blennie has been paniting like this for about an hour is this ok? mouth wide open I tryed to post a video but it didn't work. so here is a pic instead

Roger


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

my good guess is that it is starving. do you have a steady supply of algae,film algae is best, to keep him fed at all times? our first lawnmower died off this way, and alot of these tend to die off in aquariums do to starvation.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks can I feed him algee strips or anything like that.

Roger


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

yes, algae strips can help jump start these guys. believe it or not these guys like to eat meaty foods too(plankton,bloodworms)but dont depend on these too much. next time you clan your tank, leave small patches of algae anywhere on the glass so he can have something to munch on at all times, you will know that he does when he leaves kiss marks on the wall. hope he improves.


----------

